# My decision on buying a sentra....



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a 1999 sentra se and I wanted to know without being biased what is a better car the sentra se or the civic. I didnt really go car shopping at honda dealers.....I went to the nissan dealer and saw the sentra for a good price and everything about it I liked. Now afterwards Im wondering if maybe I should of bought a civic. Did I make a good choice or should I regret it?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I would say you made a good choice as long as you didn't pay more than the MSRP. You got a good car, 4 doors, nice rims (no hubcaps), and a near bullet-proof engine.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

You chose wisely 

I have driven, worked on a lot of Sentras/200's and Civics and I have to say with maybe one exception (a civic with a TON of money invested) I always loved driving a Nissan more. Not to mention they have a very strong motor and make power quite a bit better than a honda motor, all things being equal.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

your car is probably the most coveted sentra of all... good choice, like they said... as long as you didnt pay too much


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> * Did I make a good choice or should I regret it? *


You come on a Nissan forum and ask that? Hehehe!

Anyhow, according to your description, you have the SE-L which is the SR20DE powered Sentra. You made yourself a wise choice. Stock for stock, this car is a hell of a lot better than a Civic. 

With minor mods, these SR20's show real potential, with massive mods, they show strength, with a turbo, watch the fuk out!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: My decision on buying a sentra....*



NismoPC said:


> *Anyhow, according to your description, you have the SE-L*


Or more correcltly known as a Sentra SE Limited. I know some of you, for what ever reason, like to shorten it to SE-L but personally it doesn't sound right. Not to mention that in Nissan's '98 car line-up, there were Maxima SE Limiteds, Pathfinder SE Limiteds, Altima SE Limiteds, etc. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Yea I do have an SE-L. Not just a SE.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

I love these cars. they are great. my ONLY complaint is the location of the cup holder messes with the stereo when I shift.  

I'm thinking about doing some custom work, and moving the HVAC controls down, and the Stereo up. 

btw...I've beaten many hondas with my car, including the new SI and a prelude 2.3 (which was close), and I like the looks of mine better


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Yea, the stock look of the SE-l and the stock look of a regular 4 door civic is alot nicer....It has nicer rims,spoiler and a sunroof.


----------



## nysentra2 (Aug 13, 2002)

you made a good choice,my moms owned an se model for almost 3 yrs(2000)its an excellent car,better than anything shes ever driven especially those shitty dodges,so rest easy youll love the shit out of this car good luck


----------

